# Other > DWD/depression and the media >  Johann Haris new book

## Suzi

I've had a couple of articles sent to me regarding the new book on depression by Johann Hari. He is stating that everyone should stop taking their anti depressants. PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE DON'T

This the article with a link to a second , draw your own conclusions, but from my experience I have seen how anti depressants have helped my lovely husband, my friends and other members. 

My stance would ALWAYS be TALK TO YOUR GP/MEDICAL TEAM and NEVER just stop taking your meds without Dr's knowing about it. 

https://www.theguardian.com/science/...st-connections

----------


## Paula

I havent read the Johann Hari book but the Guardian article seems very fair and balanced to me. I hope more people read this than the book ....

----------


## TiffanyyO

:^):  what the?
i havnt read it either, dont think i would

----------


## S deleted

Playing devils advocate, doesn’t CBT try to get us to look at our problems in a different way? Maybe viewing your illness in a different way could actually help some people. I’m not saying throw your meds away and ignore your doctors advice but maybe for those of us who are affected by social factors, we could find another option to deal with things. As none of us have read the book, maybe it’s unfair to judge without having all the facts?

----------


## Suzi

I get what you're saying, but in the book (apparently) the advice is to throw your meds away as everything that's been learnt about depression is wrong.. I just think that even suggesting stopping meds (without stressing the need to speak to your Dr) is irresponsible and dangerous. Let's face it a large amount of people who do take anti d's don't exactly want to be taking them - many really struggle with needing to take them - Marc included....

----------


## S deleted

I definitely wouldn’t suggest anyone make any changes to medication without speaking to a doctor, not just anti depressants but any type of medication. You’re right, if that is what is stated in the book then that is just dangerous but without reading it how can we be sure? 

I know that it’s really hard to see the difference in yourself when taking ADs, which is why it’s always good to let those close to you know what’s going on cos often they can see the change even if you can’t.

----------


## Suzi

Fancy reading it and we'll see what it says? lol Reckon it's available from all good libraries now?

----------


## S deleted

Yeah why not. I’ll take a look at it.

----------


## Suzi

Awesome  :O:

----------


## Faustino

Hari addresses the claim that he's urging people to chuck their med's here https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=647AxVPpIGU 
Seems he's not saying that, just that there's often a much bigger story. I think this might be my next audiobook so I'll get back with a more comprehensive review once I've listened.
I think some folk might be interested in checking out this video, anyway, as the material is pretty uplifting in places.

----------


## Faustino

Just watched some of the video where he talks about not taking anything off the menu of treatment, rather it's a case of widening the options. 5 days and counting until I get my next credit on Audible...

----------

Suzi (13-03-18)

----------

